# PC as chartplotter?



## TSOJOURNER

I''l like to use my laptop as a chartplotter. I know I''ll need to get a GPS accessory for it. What I''d like to know is whether there is software I can get that will allow the pc to use the GPS data and plot it in real time on a chart depicted on the PC screen (much the same way a stand-alone chartplotter works)? 

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## gstraub

There are many such programs...two low priced versions are NavPak and Figawi. Others include The Capn, and Nobeltec. They all have different capabilities and may read different chart types but all provide GPS input and real time plotting. You''ll want to look at each to see what fits your needs. Look at what chart types they use as well. You can download free charts in the new ENC format from NOAA. They look different than the paper charts you are used to, but they are free. If you want to use them, make sure the software you get supports that format.

Gerhard


----------



## jack_patricia

Gerhard''s exactly right; this is very common on boats.

Based on how you stated your question, I''ll bet you would appreciate reading a boat web site I just visited today.

www.yachtvalhalla.net/articles/imagelogs/imagelogs.htm is an article the Cap''n wrote on how to illustrate ship''s logs using chart segments from the laptop but refers you to Sea Clear II software, which is one of the free navigation software products out there today. (Mind you, the software does all the clever stuff but you still need the chart media, usually on CD for laptops).

BTW, an interesting site: the author is a retired Army officer who''s been cruising non-stop in the W Pacific for many years now on his Fuji 32.

Jack


----------



## vanecida

*Maptech Software*

I use Maptech's Offshore Navigator s/w. I connect my handheld GPS's Garmin 48, 72, GPSMAP 76, using a data cable, to a USB port of my laptop. Sometimes data cables have a serial plug and you have to use a serial to USB plug converter.
After you connect, following simple setup screen, your GPS reltime position will be plotted in the chart you are displaying in the laptop.
Maptech Chartkits include a CD with the corresponding paper charts.
You can also download charts from the maptech site.
Van


----------



## gtod25

*Coastal explorer and.....*

Maptech Navigator Pro are actually the same program and are excellent. The Pro is bundled with Maptech charts. Download a trial copy of Coastal Explorer (the trial will not allow the GPS interface but will allow you to see how the program works). Just be careful trusting your life and your boat to Bill Gates. You don't want the "blue screen of death" to pop up as you are transiting a narrow reef entrance at night. I always like to have one actual chart plotter on board.


----------



## Plumper

I love my laptop/handheld GPS setup. I use Nobeltec. The older versions are widely available free. I am also concerned about the "blue screen" although in several years of use it has not happened. Of course my backup is to use the paper charts that I always keep handy. I would either plot visual fixes or GPS positions. Too easy really. The laptop is just another tool in my bag.

Gaz


----------



## btrayfors

Been using Maptech's Offshore Navigator for five years now. I have it installed on two laptops, as well as my home desktop computer. Being an old salt, fixed in his ways, as well as a navigation nut (taught piloting and celestial navigation), I insist on electronic reproductions of paper charts. That means raster charts -- which, in effect, are "photos" of real paper charts. They look exactly the same, and I carry both.

Electronic charting is very useful for voyage planning, as well as enroute monitoring. I connect one of my twin Furuno GP31 units to the laptop (it also goes to the VHF/DSC), and it displays the position of the boat right on the raster image. In practice, I've found it usually to be be extremely accurate.

Thus far I have eschewed all forms of dedicated chartplotters because they all use vector charts. These don't look anything like real paper charts (my main objection) and, due to the manner in which some of them were digitized, they may include errors of commission and omission. Chartplotters have the advantage of lower power consumption, waterproof construction and dedicated operating systems which are more robust than, e.g., Windows. But, so far, they only take vector charts.

Recently I stumbled upon a pocket PC solution which handles raster charts. Not new technology at all, but a very neat and very low cost package. My IPAQ 3850 runs a Maptech program which displays raster charts, and it takes a 20-channel GPS plug-in card, so you can see the boats position just as you can with the laptop-based setup. This used pocket PC, with all connecting cords, ALL U.S. raster charts on DVD, Maptech software, ActiveSync and Memory Map, plus a 1GB expansion card in addition to the 64mb internal memory, and misc. loaded programs (Excel, Word, Internet Explorer, etc.) cost just over $200. Great little device to have in your pocket in the cockpit, or in the local bar or wherever you do your planning/dreaming 

There are lots of other electronic charting solutions, but these two work for me.

Bill


----------



## camaraderie

If you want to try something for free...SEA CLEAR is available for free download and uses all the free US charts so you can do what you want to absolutely free for the charts and the software. 
Here's thelink you need for the download and more info. 
http://www.sping.com/seaclear/

PS...I KNOW THIS IS A DEAD AND RESURRECTED THREAD BUT THE LINK IS GOOD FOR NEW FOLKS TOO!


----------



## davidpm

I have used Capn software with the little gps that comes with MS Maps and streets. It is about the size of a scrabble tile.
http://www.microsoft.com/streets/specialoffers.mspx
I was plugging in a hand held garmond but it is nice to have the computer connected to seperate receiver so the hand held can be by the helm.
Also the PC screen is nice because it is big, but bad because sunlight washes it out. Also the PC will probably not like salt spray.
A chart plotter is usually left on but the computer battery will usually last only 2 to 6 hours. It takes a minute or two for the computer to boot up and the gps to get a fix.
I found it a two person job. Someone had to be on the helm and someone on the computer hiding in a quarter berth with the curtains drawn.


----------



## Valiente

Can anyone recommend a good, non-proprietary GPS "puck" antenna that plugs via USB into a laptop? I saw a Garmin unit...but it apparently only works with Garmin everything else.


----------



## PBzeer

Val - here's what I use http://www.usglobalsat.com/p-62-bu-353.aspx
It's inside the cabin at the nav station, and has worked excellently. With a steel boat though, you may need the bulkhead mounted unit.

I use the Fugawi ENC program, which displays both raster and vector charts.


----------



## xort

Here is a 'hockey puck' GPS unit for $35...
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?in...cm_ven=CJ&cm_pla=0039448524&cm_ite=USB-UG-200

Off e-bay, I bought a DVD with all the raster charts pre-loaded plus SeaclearII, plus a pdf instruction manual all for about $10.
Yea, Seaclear is a free download and so are the charts. But I get them all in one handy DVD, AND I get a pdf instruction manual which Seaclear does not have. Go ahead and try doing your own complete download of all the charts. This DVD was cheap & now I have everything on disc.


----------



## sailortjk1

This is the one I went with.
Very reliable and easy to use.
Simply plug it in.
I spent a bit more than Xort, 60 bucks versus 35.

http://www.usglobalsat.com/p-62-bu-353.aspx
Same one as PB, and as he has stated, not sure how it might react on your boat?


----------



## Valiente

I can mount it on the pilothouse roof with a weathertight, EM transparent cover. Seriously, I could Sikaflex a Pyrex candy bowl over it...

Thanks for the suggestions, guys.


----------



## xort

Valiente said:


> I can mount it on the pilothouse roof with a weathertight, EM transparent cover. Seriously, I could Sikaflex a Pyrex candy bowl over it...
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, guys.


You'd have quite the solar oven there, might cook the circuits.


----------



## artbyjody

Valiente said:


> I can mount it on the pilothouse roof with a weathertight, EM transparent cover. Seriously, I could Sikaflex a Pyrex candy bowl over it...
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, guys.


Are you trying to make solar taffy????


----------



## Valiente

OK, maybe not Pyrex. My fluxgate compass head-end has a miniature garbage can lid over it that doesn't seem too bad....

Just forward of the hatch...it's the little grey dome. Works like a charm, because that lid is all aluminum.


----------



## seabreeze_97

I wonder if a little Wi-Fi connection between a computer and an iPod touch would work? A quick reference in your pocket, and the computer stays out of the elements.


----------



## PBzeer

The bulkhead mounted one from USGlobalSat is meant for exterior mounting.

(That's a scary looking place for a propane cylinder by the way Val. Looks like a leak would go right inside.)


----------



## Valiente

PBzeer said:


> The bulkhead mounted one from USGlobalSat is meant for exterior mounting.
> 
> (That's a scary looking place for a propane cylinder by the way Val. Looks like a leak would go right inside.)


You've think so, and there are plans to move it aft or to box it in place, but the truth is there's a sill you can't see and the deck camber is signficant, meaning gas would sink, roll "down" to the gunwhales, and then to the scuppers.

The fact is, it's rarely on, and I have a propane sniffer in the engine room from my Atomic 4 days.


----------



## Sundance78

*GPS/Laptop*

I use a laptop hooked up via serial cable to a garmin III from 1997. It works like a champ. I use the Capn with free raster charts from NOAA. The Capn has a 30 day trial so you can test it. I realized I could just set the Windows clock back and use the program forever. I felt guilty and bought it a while back.

I have every NOAA chart for the east coast loaded. If I zoom in, it automatically selects a higher resolution chart. If a rough inlet with shoal and 6 foot waves, Amy monitored the laptop giving me headings while I white-knuckled the tiller. We got through it thanks for the Capn and no one losing their heads. A usb GPS would be a good choice, nice it uses the laptop battery (less cabling). Anything that is NMEA compatible should work with most programs. Is NMEA the correct acronymn???

Anyway, good luck.
Here is our trip using the laptop > www sundancecsc com/mac25mods htm
Replace the spaces with dots.


----------



## j34035

Valiente said:


> Can anyone recommend a good, non-proprietary GPS "puck" antenna that plugs via USB into a laptop? I saw a Garmin unit...but it apparently only works with Garmin everything else.


Garmin has a program called *spanner* you can download from their site that takes the garmin usb input and converts it to nmea on a virtual serial port. It may work with the puck. I am using it with my gpsmap 76 and it interfaces with Maptech perfectly. Also with Microsoft streets and maps.
DD


----------



## Plumper

I had a puck type GPS but decided that it was too finicky. When the computer wasn't interfacing with it, it couldn't be used because the GPS didn't have its own display or power source. Often the interface between the two became unstable and the computer couldn't find the puck. With my handheld GPS and a USB cable everything seems to work fine. When the GPS quits talking to the computer (for whatever reason), the GPS is still useful.

Gaz


----------



## Valiente

j34035 said:


> Garmin has a program called *spanner* you can download from their site that takes the garmin usb input and converts it to nmea on a virtual serial port. It may work with the puck. I am using it with my gpsmap 76 and it interfaces with Maptech perfectly. Also with Microsoft streets and maps.
> DD


Good to know! I don't think I need the Garmin puck, however, as I can use more generic pucks (I don't have a Garmin plotter or anything else Garmin...no particular reason why...)


----------



## Valiente

Plumper said:


> I had a puck type GPS but decided that it was too finicky. When the computer wasn't interfacing with it, it couldn't be used because the GPS didn't have its own display or power source. Often the interface between the two became unstable and the computer couldn't find the puck. With my handheld GPS and a USB cable everything seems to work fine. When the GPS quits talking to the computer (for whatever reason), the GPS is still useful.
> 
> Gaz


I have a plotter and two handhelds already. I want the laptop/puck combo to practise with using SeaClear and other programs with NOAA raster maps.

Basically, it's fifty bucks to evaluate and give me something to play with. My current plotter is a Raymarine 420 and while good at acquiring, I don't plan on investing in cartridges for it.


----------



## lharmon

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=UT-41&cat=GPS

This is a generic puck for $30 that I saw on another thread. I'll be ordering it later for the same reason as Valiente. I could only find them for ~$80. So I was glad to find the link. The antenna will work fine with Seaclear or streets and trips. I broke my last one using it in the car. Unsafe mode of transportation.


----------



## JimsCAL

I recently picked up some Delorme street map software at Staples that included a "hockey puck" GPS/USB receiver. Cost was $50 after rebate. I have had some Maptech software (Offshore Navigator Lite) that came for free with a Long Island Sound chartbook but never bothered buying a cable to interface my handheld Lowrance GPS. A little research found that I needed to download a driver to interface the Delorme hockey puck to the Maptech package. Seems to work fine. So total cost for hardware and software to turn my laptop into an automotive GPS AND ALSO a marine chartplotter (with maps of my cruising area) was under $100! Wow!


----------



## ben2go

BUMPIN this thread to keep it alive and hopefully updated.If someone was interested in a cheap semi dedicated chart plotter, check this DIY article out. Duckworks - Building a home made Chart Plotter You could use it for wifi internet,software updates on the go,playing music,up to the minute weather updates,and downloading pics from a digital camera.Some food for thought.

Times are tough and to me gps is a safety device.Never a substitute for common sense and paper maps tho.So this is a cheap alternative to more expensive units.Keeps us shoe string sailors on the water.


----------



## celenoglu

you might try google earth as well. You can use it as a map.


----------



## sailingdog

Google earth requires an internet connection, so isn't very useful for most boats.


----------



## Dick Pluta

Someone needed my Garmin more than I did and I haven't replaced it yet. I now use a Holux GR-213 that I bought on E-bay for $28 with my PC. I have Sea Clear 2 and Chart Navigator Light. The Chart Navigator came with a Maptech chart set I bought for the Bahamas. The Sea Clear is a free download and uses the NOAA charts. I have been using them for about four years and have had no problems at all. It's a little tricky to get the NOAA charts into Sea Clear but once you overcome that hurdle it's a piece of cake.

If you have a computer with Bluetooth capability Holux makes units that can talk to it wireless.

The only problem I have is using a computer as a display. The marine environment isn't very friendly to electronics and we keep the computer under a plastic cover. Next season I'll get a marine unit, probably a MFD, and install it at the wheel where I can see it all the time. Otherwise, it's fine.

Dick Pluta
AEGEA
On the hard in Florida


----------



## Boasun

You can run any of several Nav programs on your PC and coupled with a GPS you will have ECDIS (Electronic Chart Display). And you can do more with your PC while the ECDIS runs in the background... Such as Voyage planning, Email, Logs, Grocery list, dreaded taxes and so forth... 
The dedicated ECDIS's well you can display your chart...That's it....


----------



## delan

Off topic, but somewhat relevant if you're interested in PC's aboard. I replaced the power supply within my pc with a 12v PSU unit that's typically sold for cars, now I can run my pc continuously without an inverter (inefficient) or the genset.
I've built 9 so far at the request for friends, and during the evolution, I've gotten away from PC cases altogether, I now mount the motherboard, PSU and harddrive on a piece of plywood, then mount the dvdrive in the cabin, so it's easy to pop in a movie.


----------

